

Cat Hands - Node.JS + Kinect + OSC [video] - johndbritton
http://vimeo.com/20147460

======
catshirt
if anyone is interested, the purpose of this project was really just to
implement the communication as simple as possible. osc is just used to get the
data from kinect to nodejs- and it's parsed and forwarded via websocket. i
chose osc because the kinect lib that's used falls is terse as well.

there is a more robust, similar project called depthjs that runs on python and
opencv, but as it's more robust it's quite a bit larger. node hands serves a
simple purpose, which is to get x/y/z positions from your hands into the
browser.

i'd like to thank johndbritton as well as scatman john for making this
possible.

